# Digging Bloodworms



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Surffshr posted a link to a Maine site that explained the supply (or lack of such) and demand for bloodworms. 
http://www.mainebait.com/info.html
I think that, besides indicating that the "State of Maine" does not enforce its regulations and that wholesalers (and retailers) will buy and then sell anything, that we will buy anything marked bloodworms on the carton. If we were to look at the worms and then say to the retailer, "Too small for me." and not buy them, that might start to have an effect. Unfortunately, the vacationers that buy most of the worms just count the $10 dollars a dozen into the ever increasing cost of a vacation. 
What might we do though if we don't buy bloodworms? Earthworms really don't cut it in most cases. How about digging worms. I used to dig bloodworms when I lived on Long Island. Had a rusty old gardenfork that got rustier with time and would go to mud flats at low tide and try different places. Usually could dig enough for a fishing afternoon, my favorite was winter flounder off the mud banks. One bonus was the ocasional sandworm that the fish just loved and one time a ribbon worm, the piece I got was about 18 inches long and 3/4 inch wide! Has anyone tried to dig worms here? I have to admit that my problem since moving here was always time (on Long Island I was 15 minutes from fishing spots, but here I am at least an hour away and time is money and I guess that the reverse is true.
Tight lines (sorry for the ramble but these ideas have been rattlin for too long....)  
John


----------



## grldigr (May 8, 2011)

I wold not believe everything you read. I dig blood worms in Maine. We throw all the culls (worms too small to sell)
in a cull bucket and are returned to the flats to grow. I have been digging bloodworms for 11 years now. I dig year round,
which is now easy, especially being a girl! lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Why is digging year round easy now? the weather?
We used to dig our own bait in the UK. Lugworms(black and red) and rag worm(sandworm) king rag(sometimes 4'+), white or silver rag(usually outlawed in competition fishing because of it's effectiveness).
Don't think many types of worm are available around here for digging as the mud warms up to much in the summer, melting or sending the worms to deep.


----------

